# USB-Boot mit Windows 8-Installation klappt nicht



## cavi11 (28. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Vorerst, es ist mir klar, dass dieses Thema sicher schon oft im Netz gestellt wurde, doch bei mir wills einfach nicht klappen.

Ausgangslage:
Habe ein neues Ultrabook gekauft, dieses hier!
Das OS "FreeDOS" ist bereits darauf installiert.
Ich will nun von einem bootbarem USB-Stick meine Windows 8-Installation booten. Sprich: Ich habe einen bootbaren USB-Stick, auf den ich die ISO-Datei mit dem Tool "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool" entpackt habe.
Auf dem UltraBook wähle ich ganz klar den USB-Stick als erste Boot-Option an.

Problem:
Ich starte den Rechner. USB-Stick beginnt zu leuchten (läuft also). Das UEFI erkennt den USB-Stick (das sehe ich, indem ich 10 sek Zeit habe, auszuwählen, von welchem Medium ich booten will) und wähle ihn an. *Nun bootet er aber nicht vom USB Stick sondern geht immer gerade direkt ins FreeDOS.*

Zusatzinformationen:

USB ist bootfähig
Nach Bearbeitung mit dem Tool ist der Stick NTFS
Es gab noch zuerst ein kleineres Problem mit der Datei "bootsect" (ist ja die Datei, welche den Stick zum booten macht, glaube ich). Nämlich ist mein Ultrabook 64Bit und der PC mit welchem ich den Stick vorbereite ist 32Bit. Somit habe ich die ISO-Datei entpackt und von dort die Datei "bootsect" auf den Stick kopiert und somit die alte bootset-Datei ersetzt. *Könnte es vielleicht auch an dem liegen?*
Ultrabook hat kein CD/DVD Laufwerk! (wegen Lösungsvorschlägen über DVD)


Ich danke euch für eure Mithilfe und hoffe das Problem so schnell wie möglich lösen zu können!


----------



## genodeftest (28. April 2013)

Normalerweise kann die 32Bit-Version keinen 64-Bit Code laden (und umgekehrt).


----------



## chmee (29. April 2013)

Hast Du die Bootmöglichkeit selbst erstellt oder auch vom Tool? Das Wichtige ist doch, das Tool überträgt die Boot-Daten aus der Win-ISO.

mfg chmee


----------



## cavi11 (29. April 2013)

Welche Bootmöglichkeit meinst du? Bootsect.exe?

Dazu habe ich noch etwas interessantes auf dieser Seite(http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msus/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool/) gefunden, folgendes:

WHEN CREATING A BOOTABLE USB DEVICE,I AM GETTING AN ERROR ABOUT BOOTSECT

To make the USB device bootable, you need to run a tool named bootsect.exe. In some cases, this tool needs to be downloaded from your Microsoft Store account. This may happen if you're trying to create a 64-bit bootable USB device from a 32-bit version of Windows. To download bootsect:

    Login to your Microsoft Store account to view your purchase history
    Look for your Windows 7 purchase.
    Next to Windows 7, there is an "Additional download options" drop-down menu.
    In the drop-down menu, select "32-bit ISO."
    Right-click the link, and then save the bootsect.exe file to the location where you installed the Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool (e.g. C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Apps\Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool).
    Once the file has been saved, go back to the Windows 7 USB/DVD Download tool to create your bootable USB device. 


Das heisst ja, ich soll sozusagen das 32Bit-"bootsect.exe" auf meinen USB-Stick laden (macht ja dann das Tool). Versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## chmee (29. April 2013)

> ..save the bootsect.exe file to the location where you installed the Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool..





> ..ich soll sozusagen das 32Bit-"bootsect.exe" auf meinen USB-Stick laden..



Nein. In den Installationsordner vom DVD Installation Tool.

Ich hab das vor 7 Tagen für Win7 (auf nen 8GB-Stick) gemacht, Bootsect war nicht nötig und ich habe damit 3 Rechner bespielt.. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass jedes weitere Tool weiteres Chaos reinbringt. Bei mir hats erst im zweiten Anlauf geklappt, weil die Win7-DVD als nicht funktionierende ISO abgelegt wurde, CDBurnerXP war schuld.

(1) (ISO) Image mit ImgBurn erstellt
(2) USB-Stick einmal zwangsformatiert (eigentlich nicht nötig)
(3) via USB DVD Download Tool den bootbaren Stick erstellt.

mfg chmee


----------

